# Identify this puppy



## Alpina (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello
I have a friend who got a puppy from another friend but doesnt know the breed. 
Face looks like GSD but color and tail tell otherwise. Can anyone help?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Stumpy tail cattle dog? A definite maybe..


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Heinz 57...that is what we called mixes growing up. Could be some shepherd but looks pretty mixed with other stuff.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like an Australian Cattle Dog (heeler) mix.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dogma13 said:


> Looks like an Australian Cattle Dog (heeler) mix.


I agree. Red Heeler type pup.










Saddle Tramp Red Heelers - Puppies


----------

